# Help with Stereo wiring of 2014 Honda Accord



## Jokersrwild (May 11, 2015)

Hello all I have a 2014 Honda Accord Ex-l wo Nav and the wiring diagram for most models doesnt match mine, was hoping someone here could provide details on which pin is what. My 24 pin connector has the following colors. 
A1/Black A2/Blue A3/Light Blue A4/Pink A5/Pink A6/Light Blue A7/empty A8/empty A9/purple A10/Blue A11/Brown A12/Yellow A13/Blue A14/empty A15/Red A16/Green A17/empty A18/empty A19/Green A20/Red A21/Blue A22/Pink A23/Green A24/Purple

The standard wiring is as follows
2014 Honda Accord Car Radio Wiring Instructions
Car Radio Battery Constant 12V+ Wire: White
Car Radio Accessory Switched 12V+ Wire: Violet
Car Radio Ground Wire: Brown
Car Radio Illumination Wire: Red
Car Radio Antenna Trigger Wire: Black
Left Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Light Green
Left Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Pink
Right Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Gray
Right Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Red
Left Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Yellow
Left Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Brown
Right Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Blue
Right Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Orange

Any help is welcome my expectation was that 
A15 & A16 were Driver side positive and negative
A19 & A20 were passenger side positive and negative
A5 & A6 were rear left side positive and negative
A9 & A10 were rear right side positive and negative

However this proved incorrect.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

One thing that you need to look at is the pin output is listed looks like for a sport or LX, the EX-L has an outboard amp near the glovebox that will have the correct wiring. I've posted some stuff over on driveaccord about what wires I used for my EX-L. I used some of the wiring diagrams that were stickied to get the correct ones for my install.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

Not sure of the context of your question, but are you going to attach something to the head unit?


----------

